# See through frogs......



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070927/od_afp/sciencejapanbiologyanimal_070927185409

Looks just like an albino to me. The albino Inferalanis are the same way, transparent as tads so you can see through them and as froglets you can see their organs/veins/etc... But a cool article none the less.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

That is pretty cool. Kinda weird to see the whole body moving inside the frog.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

"Sumida said his team, which announced the research last week at an academic conference, had created the first transparent four-legged creature"

"Such frogs could theoretically exist in the wild"

What about glass frogs? And transparent reed frogs? While these are cool looking I guess, and it does help to reduce the need for frog dissections, these are hardly the first see through frogs. Or is there something else I'm missing?


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

that is really interesting and amazing


----------

